# Publicidades molestas



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Utilizo intensamente el motor de búsqueda español-inglés e inglés-español y desde hace unos días me encuentro con el problema de las publicidades (primero la de Dove, ahora también la de Axe) que "invaden" la página de tal modo que no se puede ver el resultado de la consulta hecha. He enviado ya dos mensajes a la dirección de denuncia que aparece debajo de las publicidades, pero no he visto ningún cambio.
¿Alguien más tiene ese problema o soy sólo yo?

Saludos,


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Rafa. Un gusto verte.

Este tema ya ha sido tocado en otras ocasiones; el Administrador de WR publicó una discusión sobre el asunto: dictionary advertisements. Mike también se refirió al particular en otro hilo de discusión, pero no logro encontrarlo. Acabo de ver esto. Básicamente, la consigna es reportar los anuncios inapropiados.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## niquei

Hola, Rafa:

A mí también me resulta muy molesta la publicidad ruidosa que hay últimamente: Dove, Axe, el corazón que late... Mi solución ha sido instalar la extensión Flashblock (para Chrome, en mi caso, pero también la tienes para Firefox) y ¡mano de santo! Flashblock impide que se carguen los anuncios en Flash de las páginas web, que suelen ser los más molestos. 

Espero que esta información te sea útil.

Atentos saludos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola José y niquei:

Gracias por vuestros comentarios y consejos. He enviado una vez más la denuncia a la dirección correspondiente y, al parecer, esta vez ha surtido efecto porque la publicidad de Dove no me aparece y tanto la de Axe como la de Knorr se comportan de lo más civilizadamente, es decir no se salen de su sitio y esperan a que uno les de la indicación para "hablar".
En cuanto a Flashblock, niquei, lo usé en algún momento, pero o no funcionaba correctamente con Ubuntu o bien mi instalación no había sido correcta porque me traía problemas (entre ellos el no permitirme ver lo que yo le indicaba que sí quería ver). Puesto que merece la pena, lo intentaré de nuevo.
Gracias y saludos a ambos,


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No encontré ningún problema con esos anuncios. En cuanto empiezan a comportarse como no deben, le doy a la "x" y vuelven a su sitio muy obedientes.


----------



## Anaximander

Hola a todos.

Vengo aquí también para quejarme de molestias causadas por este anuncio intruso que es el de Dove. Me parece que se han pasado con ello. No es ni ofensivo ni simplemente ruidoso (como los ejemplos dados en otros hilos de discusión - que hemos visto gracias a swift): es obstructor, tapando los resultados de la busqueda (como bien dice rafajuntoalmar).
Si una empresa tan importante como Dove ha invertido tanto dinero en un nuevo tipo de anuncio para WordReference.com, es porque muchísima gente pasa por esta página. Pero si deja de ser tan útil y se hace muy pesado, el anuncio puede estropear lo que quiere rentabilizar.


ENGLISH STATEMENT:

I would like to say a few words in English, for all those English speakers who might come across this discussion thread with the same problem. 

I am very dissatisfied with the intrusive and obstructive ads (such as the ones by Axe or Dove) that open up a large video window whenever the mouse's cursor is passed over top of it. The video window covers the upper part of the screen, covering the results of your search. The window pops up even if you just brush over the ad by accident; but you are forced to actively close the window with a click in order to see anything else (not to mention the startling 'boom' when the music starts up without warning).

I find this to be a serious deterioration in the quality of WordReference.com. No other translating web page has such extensive and exhaustive linguistic information. It would be a terrible shame if the access to this information became cumbersome and annoying. For my part, at least, it would be reason to start looking for other - even if inferior - dictionaries.

Thank you very much for your time.
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Qué raro!
¿Será que mi computadora/ordenador es muy inteligente porque jamás he visto tales anuncios? ¡Uf!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Qué raro!
> ¿Será que mi computadora/ordenador es muy inteligente porque jamás he visto tales anuncios? ¡Uf!


Ni yo. Sospecho que es un tema de configurar correctamente las opciones del navegador para que no te moleste la publicidad (tengo marcado no aceptar cookies). Yo lo único que veo es el cartelito que dice "reportar publicidad inapropiada", pero ni siquiera me entero de qué tratan esos avisos.


----------



## Anaximander

Hola de nuevo.
Hoy día, muchos anuncios en Internet son geográficamente específicos: se cambian según la ubicación de la persona visitando la página. Veo que rafajuntoalmar, niquei, Valeria y yo estamos todos en España...


----------



## Ynez

Yo en el macintosh no los he visto, pero en un PC sí...y me parecieron realmente molestos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

El problema con la publicidad de Dove persiste, aunque es cierto que se puede controlar impidiendo la instalación de cookies o con el flashblock (lo estoy controlando ahora mismo). después de todo, la configuración del ordenador es una de las "variables" que influye en lo que vemos y cómo lo vemos en nuestras pantallas. 
Como dije antes, el flashblock  (y el impedir la instalación de cookies) tiene ciertas desventajas. Pero bueno, aunque sea así podré acabar más tranquilo este proyecto.
Un saludo,


----------



## Dentellière

Hola,

muchas veces las publicidades nos molestan, pero, lo que deberíamos pensar,-me parece,- es que casi todo lo que buscamos y encontramos en Internet es "gratis" , "free" ,"cómodo", "rápido"  etc. para nosotros.  
Y, para los que proveen toda esta información?  Algún crédito deben tener ..¿o no?

Personalmente no me molesta la publicidad, porque los sitios donde investigo y encuentro info para mis trabajos de traductora (o lo que fuere) me la dan. Y supongo que tienen derecho a ganar algo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Dentellière said:


> Hola,
> 
> muchas veces las publicidades nos molestan, pero, lo que deberíamos pensar,-me parece,- es que casi todo lo que buscamos y encontramos en Internet es "gratis" , "free" ,"cómodo", "rápido" etc. para nosotros.
> Y, para los que proveen toda esta información? Algún crédito deben tener ..¿o no?
> 
> Personalmente no me molesta la publicidad, porque los sitios donde investigo y encuentro info para mis trabajos de traductora (o lo que fuere) me la dan. Y supongo que tienen derecho a ganar algo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Por lo visto, el famoso jabón y el desodorante invaden gran parte de la pantalla... creo que sí debe ser molesto.

A mí, en lo personal, sí me molesta cualquier tipo de publicidad invasiva, los pop-ups famosos de la tele... y por lo visto también, es publicidad que se infiltra ilegalmente en este sitio y por el que éste no gana nada, por lo que creí entender.

Altamente discutible.


----------



## Cagey

I apologize that I cannot write in Spanish. Also, I may have missed something in the discussion.  However, I would like to be sure that you know about this thread:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1398039​It is in Spanish and explains how to report an intrusive advertisement. Swift's post #2 links to another thread with instructions. 

Also, I hope you have read this thread that Swift linked to: dictionary advertisements.
In it, Mike lists the types of advertisement he wants to keep out of the forum. He doesn't want them to distract people who use the forum.

Anaximander: I don't think Mike wants the kind of advertisement you describe in your post. I hope you will report it.  

(And thank you for the English translation.  )


----------



## Ynez

Now I have also seen it in the macintosh.


----------



## for learning

¡Hola!.
No escribo ésto a modo de queja, sino para añadir más información al hilo.
En el momento de leer los comentarios del mismo he empezado a ser consciente de tales anuncios(no sé realmente cuando han empezado a aparecer). Anuncios que aparecen justo encima de la frase:Report an inappropriate ad. , de aproximademente 10x12 cms más bien hacia la derecha de la pantalla. 
Estos anuncios no me parecían ni me parecen muy molestos, pero desde hace unos pocos días aparecen ocasionalmente(no sé si depende del horario, del tiempo que permanezco haciendo la consulta o de qué)en horario nocturno, otros anuncios(también tipo pop up)pero el doble de grandes o más y ocupando el centro de la pantalla, de manera que tapan el espacio habilitado para escribir la palabra de consulta. Y además, aún dándole(haciendo click)en su botón de cerrar, instantáneamente se vuelven a desplegar; con lo que se genera una especie de lucha con dicho anuncio(en cierto modo cómica) en la que, por lo menos, de momento, gana él(o ellos, ya que no siempre es la misma marca comercial).
Habrá que reportarlo, pero pregunto: ¿Cada usuario puede tener unos tipos de anuncios diferentes?.
Gracias.
Regards.


----------



## Ynez

for learning said:


> otros anuncios(también tipo pop up)pero el doble de grandes o más y ocupando el centro de la pantalla, de manera que tapan el espacio habilitado para escribir la palabra de consulta. Y además, aún dándole(haciendo click)en su botón de cerrar, instantáneamente se vuelven a desplegar; con lo que se genera una especie de lucha con dicho anuncio(en cierto modo cómica) *en la que, por lo menos, de momento, gana él(o ellos*, ya que no siempre es la misma marca comercial).



 Eso es lo que también me pasaba a mí. Se suponía que haciendo click en la cruz se cerraba, pero no era así, con lo cual yo acababa cerrando toda la página.

Estos anuncios ahora los han mejorado (tal y como se ven en España, al menos en mi ordenador), y al pasar el cursor se hace grande y tapa la definición, _peeeeroooo_, ahora, cuando mueves el cursor (lo sacas del anuncio) desaparece. Ya no hay pelea. Se hace grande para que lo veamos, por si queremos dar al click y que nos cuente sus historias, pero se queda en su sitio en el momento en que movemos el cursor. Eran de Axe y Dove. Los dos están bien ahora.

El que aparece a la derecha no molesta, porque ese se queda siempre quietecito en su sitio.

Suerte en la pelea!


----------



## Anaximander

Hello everyone.

I apologize for the delay in my posting a reply. I have been very busy. Also, although I continued using WordReference, the ads we have been discussing seemed to have disappeared. I did not see them for several days and I hoped that someone - maybe - had listened to us and had removed them.

My optimism was shattered when the Axe ad returned the other day. I took two screenshots of it and reported it in the way described in the link provided by Cagey (i.e., sending these images to the Administrator mkellogg).

I also came across another example of this kind of advertisement: Tulipán margerine. 


En Español:

He enviado algunas imágenes JPEG al administrador mkellogg para informarle de los anuncios que estamos viendo últimamente. He visto que la margarina Tulipán tiene otro ejemplo de este tipo de anuncio.

for learning: Los anuncios "encima de la frase:Report an inappropriate ad." son bien distintos de los "que tapan el espacio habilitado para escribir la palabra de consulta." Los anuncios Axe, Dove, Tulipán son de la segunda categoría.

Ynez: dices que "al pasar el cursor se hace grande y tapa la definición, _peeeeroooo_, ahora, cuando mueves el cursor (lo sacas del anuncio) desaparece." Es curioso porque, a mí, no me pasa así con el anuncio de Axe: tengo que hacer un clic para cerrar el vídeo. Pero, en cambio, sí es verdad que se cierra él solo el vídeo de Tulipán cuándo se quita el cursor de la área de la publicidad. Parece que pueda haber una gran variedad de este tipo de anuncios.


Muchas gracias a todos.
Thanks to you all very much.


----------



## mkellogg

Lo siento por los anuncios molestos.  Creía que los anunciantes habían arreglado los problemas, pero ya parece que no se han mejorado suficiente.  Ya los he quitado otra vez.

Mike


----------



## for learning

Hello!

Thank you very much for taking into account our comments.

Muchas gracias por tener en cuenta nuestros comentarios.

Saludos. Regards.


----------



## Anaximander

P.D. Entonces, ese periodo sin los anuncios no fue una casualidad. Parece que sí, ¡hay alguien escuchando!


----------

